# Telmex Ajijic Hours



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Does anyone know the office hours of Telmex Ajijic?

I've just moved and need to check on the bill for my new address.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

M-F 8-2 is a good time to visit.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks


----------

